# ATI fglrx not re-building?

## MindWalker

I'm trying to get 3d acceleration running with an ATI All-In-Wonder 8500dv. I have read everything I can find about the topic. Everything is configured how the how-tos say (as far as I can tell). My kernel should be all configured properly. I emerge ati-drivers and it gets the newest ones (3.14.1), but when I check glrxinfo, I get no direct rendering. In my Xorg.0.log i get:

```

II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.9.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 11 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will

not work

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0955000 at 0x402e7000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

I take this to mean that it is still trying to load the 3.9.0 version of fglrx. Any ideas on how to fix this?

I am running xorg 6.7, kernel 2.6.8.

----------

## inode77

Go to text mode console (ALT+F1). Get root rights. Stop xdm (incl. X) ("/etc/init.d/xdm stop). Remove ati module.(rmmod fglrx) For this to work you have to provide kernel module unloading support in kernel.

Unmerge ati-drivers.

```
emerge -C ati-drivers
```

Check there's really no ati-drivers on the system anymore.

```
emerge -pv ati-drivers
```

Check you've got those two lines in your "/etc/portage/package.keywords"

```
media-video/ati-drivers ~x86

media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86
```

Emerge ati-drivers and extra package

```

emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

modules-update

opengl-update ati
```

Load new module and check version/errors

```
modprobe fglrx

dmesg
```

Restart xdm  (X)

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

----------

## MindWalker

that worked perfectly. I now have 3d acceleration. Thank you.

----------

## siorai

Woohoo! Worked perfectly for me too! I am such a happy camper now.   :Very Happy: 

Thank you so much for posting this inode77.

----------

## jalapeno_jack

I tried everything that you posted inode77.  There was one hitch.  When I try to unload my fglrx module, the CLI no longer responds.  It just sits there.  I switch to another terminal, and I can see that process running.  When I try to reboot after this, it gets hung on "Unloading" modules and does not restart until I hard reset.  I gave it time to see (about 45 minutes)

When I do an lsmod, it does the same thing.

I am using 2.6.8-r7 and I have:

[*] Enable loadable module support

[*] Module unloading

[*] Forced module unloading

[ ]  Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)                        

[*] Automatic kernel module loading                         

Any ideas???

----------

## MADcow

i have a similar problem, except it seems to be that the kernel module fglrx isn't built anymore... i run modprobe fglrx and it can't find it.

it also never indicates an actual installation of fglrx.o in the emerge output, only fglrx.ko...

please help!

----------

## oggialli

fglrx.ko is the correct one for 2.6 series kernels. fglrx.o would be for 2.4.

----------

## MADcow

soooo why won't it load when i do modprobe, then? (i'm using 2.6 these days)

also fails with insmod:

/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/2.6.9-rc2-mm1/video/fglrx.ko 

insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.9-rc2-mm1/video/fglrx.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

----------

## jalapeno_jack

Well mine is really broke.  Scary broke.  If there are no modules loaded would it cause it to jam like that???  Shouldnt.

when I do an lsmod, it lists the top title line, but then just cacks!

WTF?!?!?!

----------

## MADcow

jalapeno_jack: try rebuilding your module-init-tools with emerge module-init-tools

----------

## jalapeno_jack

After upgrading to new kernel source (2.6.8 r 7 to r 8 ) it worked fine.

Thanks for the help anyways!

But here is another question....after I updated my xorg to 6.8., and try to emerge ati-drivers, it wants to downgrade to xorg 6.7! 

Any idea of why this is in effect???  I am really unsure as to how linux handles drivers and all....if someone could point me in a direction (a website perhaps) that would be awesome.   :Confused: Last edited by jalapeno_jack on Fri Oct 15, 2004 3:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MADcow

i am also bothered by the Xorg downgrade.

i just rationalized that OpenGL is more important to me than transparency.

but OpenGL doesn't even work anymore...

----------

## strobhen

It downgrades you because ATI has yet to write drivers that work with 6.8.0.

I recommend e-mailing them that you are rather annoyed about this.

Then switch to nVidia because it becomes more obvious with every driver release that they do not care.

----------

## jalapeno_jack

 *Quote:*   

> It downgrades you because ATI has yet to write drivers that work with 6.8.0. 

 

That is what I had figured.

Switching to NVidia is not an option right now.  Maybe in the future.  It kinda sucks because I have really enjoyed ATi's product in the past (since I converted from a tnt2).  Loyalty to one's video card is as strong as loyalty to one's OS.    :Wink: 

----------

## MADcow

strobhen: because of the crappy driver support, and incredibly slow speeds, i've been saving up for an nvidia 6800 for a while, now. i'm planning to get it next month.

that and because UT2004 won't work except with software rendering under my ati card   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

